# I want to work & live in Italy... I know nothing, can anyone answer a few questions?



## romeorose

*I want to work & live in Italy... I know nothing, can anyone answer a few questions?*

I've tried to research this topic on forums and through Google for several weeks, but I'm just really confused and want some real & direct answers from people that know.

Just letting you know because this is my first post and I don't want anyone to get mad because I my be asking something that everyone asks, I tried to find answers on my own but just got more confused.

1. What are the steps & the process for getting a work visa so that I can move there to live & work?

2. What range of time should this take on average before I will be able to legally live & work there once I start the process? I mean is this something that takes about 2 or 3 months? Or is it 6 months to a year? More than a year?

Some information about me now...

I am a 39 year old man. I live in Austin Texas.

My education only consists of a GED/High School.

I do not have any special skills or trades.

My current job is in a call center telemarketing/customer service and it only pays $12.15 hourly. That's the type of work I've done the last 15 years.

I am single and have no kids.

I do not have any Italian or European blood, I am just a White guy.

I do not speak any language other than English. But I am confident I can learn Italian quickly.

So this brings me to my next questions...

3. Is it even going to be very easy or possible for me to find a job there that will hire me?

4. Where and how do I even begin the search for jobs there? Is there places online where I can apply?

What do you think my outlook for making this a reality actually is? Do people like me get work visas and successfully move there legally?

Or should I just forget this all together?


----------



## Guest

Will pretty hard to get residence if you do not speak the language and almost impossible to be sponsored to work for the same reason and if you don't have spectacular skills. As you will be up against Italians and every other European who do not need a visa to live and work there and must be offered the job before a foreigner. 

Visiting/Living in Italy | United States Diplomatic Mission to Italy


----------



## Bevdeforges

As Shel has already indicated, you're not in a very good position for finding a job at distance. Unemployment is already pretty high in Italy and legally, employers who are hiring have to favor Italians and then any other EU national before they can even consider hiring a non-EU national who would need sponsorship for a visa. (Sponsoring a foreigner for a visa is also an expensive and time consuming project for an employer, and not just any small business has the ability to sponsor a visa.)

Have you ever been to Italy? If you don't have ties to any particular country, it might be worthwhile to do a bit of traveling first.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

Your best (and possibly only) course of action would be to marry an EU national, preferably an Italian. Otherwise your chances are basically nil.


----------



## romeorose

If I were to marry a Italian citizen, isn't there a waiting period? I read somewhere that an American must be married for 2 years before they are allowed to work there? Is that true? Or could I marry and move there right away? I have seen several Italian dating sites, and have given the idea of that some thought. I like Italian women much better than Americans. And yes to the above posters, I think you are right, I don't stand a chance, unless marriage can make it possible.


----------



## Guest

An idea but to date an italian you really going to need to learn to speak italian. You can't assume they will be fluent in or prefer to converse in english and you would still need to speak the language to get residence.

Why italy?


----------



## baldilocks

Why not post on the Italy forum which would be the more appropriate forum for your question although, to be honest, I think you are onto a loser.


----------



## Nononymous

I suggested the marriage route to illustrate the hopelessness and difficulty of moving to Italy with neither language nor specialized job skills, not as a realistic plan.

But it might be entertaining as hell to give it a go.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Check this guide for all the legal ways to live and work in Italy, including some very exotic ones.

There is no waiting period if you're the legal opposite sex spouse of an Italian (or EEA/Swiss) citizen. You're immediately eligible for residence in Italy _together with your spouse_. As soon as your residence (with your spouse) is registered and confirmed -- which generally happens quickly -- you're legally employable. Whether you can actually find a job is a separate question.

There is a waiting period of up to three years before you can apply for Italian citizenship then another two before approval.


----------



## Nononymous

BBCWatcher said:


> Check this guide for all the legal ways to live and work in Italy, including some very exotic ones.


I would absolutely pursue the "Live and Work in Svalbard" option.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I'd recommend the French Foreign Legion over Svalbard, unless you really, really like long-term Arctic living.


----------



## bluesip

Why Italy?
The salaries are not good and the latin languages are quite difficult to learn for English speakers.


----------



## baldilocks

bluesip said:


> Why Italy?
> The salaries are not good and the latin languages are quite difficult to learn for English speakers.


I think it is as much a 'romantic notion' than anything else


----------



## Tucsonsteve

Romeorose:

Go to usajobs.gov and run a search for jobs in Italy, leaving the position type blank. You might find a number of unskilled jobs (that pay accordingly) working as a civilian employee for the U.S. military. I don't know what the competition is for these jobs, but I think it is a possible way to achieve your goal. You also might meet a bella donna.

You can also broaden the location search to "Europe," if Italy isn't the only country you'd like to move to.


----------



## accbgb

http://www.usajobs.gov

https://www.usajobs.gov/Search?Keyword=&Location=italy&search=Search&AutoCompleteSelected=false

Maybe you can find a bartending, restaurant, housekeeping, etc job at a US government facility located somewhere in Italy.


----------



## charlee

Forget It !!!


----------



## stefanaccio

I don't understand the "Forget It" post. US government got me to Europe three times. Good to be persistent.


----------



## Tommykaine

I personally wouldn't advise it. I mean I believe if you're truly determined to do something there is always a way to do it, but frankly unless you have an incredible determination to come live here I would not do that. 

Being an unskilled worker is already hard enough for an Italian, you'd have better options if you were an illegal immigrant (aka exploitable) than a legal expat. Working under the table is extremely common here even amongst locals.


----------



## mrbilltennis

romeorose, I applaude your courage and idialism. dont let the dream squashers ruin your mood, however they are just trying to help. Most all of Italy speaks english very well, especially in the larger cities. Without a really impressive resume or contact and experience in a rare field you can pretty much forget about getting work before you go over there. First, go there for at least two weeks and make it a working holiday. talk to everyone and be outgoing and have the attitude that you will do whatever it takes to make it happen. Also, check into the hostels. You might get lucky and get a job in one of them. I too am trying to make the move and i know how hard it can be. Good luck! Bill


----------



## Mozella

mrbilltennis said:


> ......... snip ........ Most all of Italy speaks english very well, especially in the larger cities. .......... snip ..............


I've been living in Italy for quite a while now and I've been visiting regularly for 25 years. I'll have to strongly disagree with the idea that most Italians speak English "very well". Only one Italian person in my town speaks English plus three foreigners in addition to me and my wife. That's it. We travel quite a bit and, of course, there are plenty of English speaking Italians, especially in tourist areas, but they aren't in the majority. Naturally, in larger cities you'll almost always find a young person who can communicate in English, but you may have to hunt for one if you need help with a translation.

Generally speaking, I'd say that the average Italian, even those working in the public service area like government clerks, policemen, bartenders, waiters, train conductors, taxi drivers, etc. are NOT able to communicate in English to any great degree. Sure, you might make yourself understood, but it's VERY unusual for me to run across an Italian who speaks Italian very well. I admit to not spending a lot of time in big cities where you're more likely to find fluent English speakers. However, I would say Italy has relatively fewer good English speakers than other European countries. That's not a criticism, it's just my experience.

Having said that, I'll say that I greatly enjoy living in Italy. The language is difficult to learn well, but it's worth the effort and I try every day to improve and fine tune my less than great Italian language skills.


----------



## bcb2001

Mozella said:


> I've been living in Italy for quite a while now and I've been visiting regularly for 25 years. I'll have to strongly disagree with the idea that most Italians speak English "very well". Only one Italian person in my town speaks English plus three foreigners in addition to me and my wife. That's it. We travel quite a bit and, of course, there are plenty of English speaking Italians, especially in tourist areas, but they aren't in the majority. Naturally, in larger cities you'll almost always find a young person who can communicate in English, but you may have to hunt for one if you need help with a translation.
> 
> Generally speaking, I'd say that the average Italian, even those working in the public service area like government clerks, policemen, bartenders, waiters, train conductors, taxi drivers, etc. are NOT able to communicate in English to any great degree. Sure, you might make yourself understood, but it's VERY unusual for me to run across an Italian who speaks Italian very well. I admit to not spending a lot of time in big cities where you're more likely to find fluent English speakers. However, I would say Italy has relatively fewer good English speakers than other European countries. That's not a criticism, it's just my experience.
> 
> Having said that, I'll say that I greatly enjoy living in Italy. The language is difficult to learn well, but it's worth the effort and I try every day to improve and fine tune my less than great Italian language skills.


I agree the level of English in Italy even in big cities like Milan is pretty sketchy. There's also the added fun of many people not being too pushed about stretching themselves to understand your needs, the prevailing attitude I've encountered is you live here so learn the language. Officialdom is worse than shops or other private enterprises. Be ready for the "you don't understand so allow me to shout loudly to see if it helps" approach to communication. 
As to the original question, it would be really scarily difficult to get a visa with your CV. One option could be to go to a medium sized town that doesn't attract many English speakers and sell yourself to a language school. It won't make you rich but it could give you a start and the chance to decide if Italy is where you want to be!!!
Good luck.......I'd be wary of dating sites and the spousal options you may find there for Italy......not everything here is on the up and up.....


----------



## Squirrel14#

*I want to work and live in Italy*

Austin is an expensive place to live on about $12.00 an hour. I would suggest you get a college degree online and some sales skills, then you will be more marketable, also take some time to learn Italian.


----------



## Jamie & Ellie

romeorose said:


> I've tried to research this topic on forums and through Google for several weeks, but I'm just really confused and want some real & direct answers from people that know.
> 
> Just letting you know because this is my first post and I don't want anyone to get mad because I my be asking something that everyone asks, I tried to find answers on my own but just got more confused.
> 
> 1. What are the steps & the process for getting a work visa so that I can move there to live & work?
> 
> 2. What range of time should this take on average before I will be able to legally live & work there once I start the process? I mean is this something that takes about 2 or 3 months? Or is it 6 months to a year? More than a year?
> 
> Some information about me now...
> 
> I am a 39 year old man. I live in Austin Texas.
> 
> My education only consists of a GED/High School.
> 
> I do not have any special skills or trades.
> 
> My current job is in a call center telemarketing/customer service and it only pays $12.15 hourly. That's the type of work I've done the last 15 years.
> 
> I am single and have no kids.
> 
> I do not have any Italian or European blood, I am just a White guy.
> 
> I do not speak any language other than English. But I am confident I can learn Italian quickly.
> 
> So this brings me to my next questions...
> 
> 3. Is it even going to be very easy or possible for me to find a job there that will hire me?
> 
> 4. Where and how do I even begin the search for jobs there? Is there places online where I can apply?
> 
> What do you think my outlook for making this a reality actually is? Do people like me get work visas and successfully move there legally?
> 
> Or should I just forget this all together?


Sir, I have to tell you, that the CV you have put up about yourself tells mebeyond any shadow of doubt at all, that you will have a very big struggle to live here in Italy.

To give you an idea.I have lived in Italy for the last 17 years and married to an Italian, I speak Italian fluently and have integrated with the Italian culture and have many friends, but even I am frustrated and struggle at times with the bureacracy here in Italy. You say you cannot speak Italian, well, it depends on your learning capability but it took me roughly two years to fully becomefluent and I was immersed in the language all around me as not many Italians speak English.

You will not get any work here if you have no skills and as already someone has said, Italians have first choice of any vacancies. The only way you would get any sort of work would be to work in black in a low paid job, but if you do this the risks are high and if caught you would be in serious trouble with not paying any taxes.

I amsorry if I write to you with this nagativity, but it is fact here and I am being truthful to you.

If you wish to come to Italy then by all means get a long term visa and come for a couple of months on holiday to see for yourself. The romance of Italy puts evocative thoughts into the minds of people in other countries,yes the young men and women are attractive, yes the food is fabulous, yes the weather is good, further south you go warmer, yes the Italian people are friendly and helpful to an extent, but it will be basically the same as your own country in that everyone looks after themselves come what may and you will not get anything for nothing apart from the time of day, so don't come here with rosy notions inyour head of a shangri la.

I hope I have given you a realistic picture but if you need to ask any specific question feel free to ask me.

Look at this website to give you an indication to the cost of living in Italy

Cost of Living in Italy. Prices in Italy.

best regards
Jamie


----------



## pudd 2

come for a holliday in italy look aboutb test the waters boots on the ground you wont lose any thing but be relistic holiday for a week then walk a mile in italians shoes


----------

